# Findet ihr Inka Bause heiß?



## vali1984 (14 Juni 2011)

Findet ihr Inka Bause heiß?


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2011)

nö


----------



## Max100 (14 Juni 2011)

kommt drauf an.....


----------



## illyhund (14 Juni 2011)

ja, nicht schlecht


----------



## rauli (14 Juni 2011)

ich finde die richtig attraktiv


----------



## steven91 (14 Juni 2011)

ein ganz klares...nein


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2011)

​


----------



## tommie3 (14 Juni 2011)

Echt nicht!


----------



## wnotarzt (14 Juni 2011)

*AW: Findet ihr Inka Bause heiß? x3*

Richtig Klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panda49 (14 Juni 2011)

Sicher ist Inka Bause eine Geile Schnecke, die würde ich nicht von der Bettkante stoßen.




LG Panda


----------



## posemuckel (14 Juni 2011)

Inka sieht schon sehr gut aus und ist auch ansonsten nicht zu verachten.
Aber "heiß"????? ................. Neeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2011)

panda49 schrieb:


> Sicher ist Inka Bause eine Geile Schnecke, die würde ich nicht von der Bettkante stoßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nur wenn sie die Klappe nicht aufmacht!

ne ne geht schon wieder los!

der gedanke macht keinen sinn!



​


----------



## FCB_Cena (14 Juni 2011)

Für mich ist sie nix


----------



## ruedbu (14 Juni 2011)

Guter Durchschnitt


----------



## JayP (14 Juni 2011)

Ein ganz klares NEIN.

Diese Frisur.

Dieses Geblubbere.

Ätzendddddddddddddddddddd:kotz:


----------



## lisaplenske (14 Juni 2011)

Also, na gut, ich sach ma`:

Solange sie den Mund hält ist sie eine, hübsche Frau mit nicht schlechten T.... :thumbup:

Sobald sie redet, ich meine dieses mit Kaugummi kauenden Mundbewegungen (genau wie die Kiewel :kotz ablassen von schrillen Tönen geht sie gar nicht mehr ! kopf99


----------



## karl vetter (15 Juni 2011)

Ungefähr so heiss wie ein Sack Zahnschmerzen




Gruss, Karl


----------



## Nessuno (15 Juni 2011)

vor 25 Jahren etwa


----------



## solefun (15 Juni 2011)

Sehr niedlich!


----------



## geggsen (15 Juni 2011)

Ich finde, Inka ist ne Klasse Frau!!


----------



## Franky70 (15 Juni 2011)

Häßlich ist sie nicht, aber bei "heiß" würde sie mir nicht sofort einfallen.


----------



## kollege123 (22 Okt. 2011)

ja,sie ist nicht so nuttig wie manch andere


----------



## x-man65 (22 Okt. 2011)

nee


----------



## PackerGermany (22 Okt. 2011)

Nessuno schrieb:


> vor 25 Jahren etwa



Ja...war mal ein richtig heißer Feger!



 

 

 

 

Aber schlecht sieht sie heute auch nicht aus!


----------



## collins (24 Okt. 2011)

Schon ganz putzig... 

Und die Kühe haben endlich einmal Ruhe vor den Bauern :WOW:


----------



## tweety1000 (29 Okt. 2011)

auf jeden Fall:thumbup:


----------



## CukeSpookem (29 Okt. 2011)

Ein Schlagergedöns namens Bause
sang "Hits" in der Dusche zu Hause
da wurde es trocken
sie merkte erschrocken ...
das Wasser gefror in der Brause !


----------



## LarryLoops (30 Okt. 2011)

Klar, ist ne ganz tolle Frau


----------



## mollfried (31 Okt. 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## teufel 60 (31 Okt. 2011)

ne!warum brend sie so ab nach hause wasser bringen:mussweg: :devil:


----------



## franzifan (4 Nov. 2011)

sehr heiß ist sie


----------



## Magni (4 Nov. 2011)

Schlecht sieht sie nicht aus. Aber heiß ist sie nicht.


----------



## jelomirah (4 Nov. 2011)

Nessuno schrieb:


> vor 25 Jahren etwa



dem schließe ich mich an 
:WOW:


----------



## Sehbaer (12 Jan. 2012)

Wenn sie sich mehr Mühe geben würde, wär sie sichert ein heißes Weib...


----------



## LBJ23 (30 Jan. 2012)

sie hat einen knackigen Hintern,ich finde sie heiß.


----------



## Sylter (30 Jan. 2012)

hätte gern mal eine Nacht mit ihr verbracht. Finde sie sehr heiss !!!!


----------



## hahahahaha (30 Jan. 2012)

nö


----------



## kaepten64 (30 Jan. 2012)

Also ich finde sie für ihr Alter noch sehr heiss!! :thumbup:


----------



## Little_Lady (30 Jan. 2012)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Häßlich ist sie nicht, aber bei "heiß" würde sie mir nicht sofort einfallen.



Bist sicher so ein ,erstmal Handbetrieb bevor es los geht Typ gelle.


----------



## Black Cat (1 Feb. 2012)

Nööööö - aber ist eine gute Moderatorin


----------



## Amana (2 Dez. 2012)

na klar, ne heisse stute


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

nicht so toll


----------



## Scooter (2 Dez. 2012)

nein finde ich nicht heiß


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Dez. 2012)

Ja, heisse Frau :thumbup:


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Dez. 2012)

Ja, heisse Frau


----------



## tomwerner (19 Dez. 2012)

Ich perönlich fand sie mit langen Haaren bedeutend schärfer !:thumbup:


----------



## honigbärchen (19 Dez. 2012)

ja,sehr:thumbup:


----------



## federchen (30 Dez. 2012)

Inka ist eine wirklich heiße Braut:WOW::thx:


----------



## EnBWler (21 Okt. 2013)

:thumbup:AUF JEDEN FALL:thumbup:


----------



## ThorKon (8 Nov. 2013)

Nicht so der Bringer!


----------



## Fuchs2010 (8 Nov. 2013)

Ein ganz klares - JA !


----------



## tassilo (8 Nov. 2013)

Ich mag keine Ossitussen :angry:


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Nov. 2013)

tassilo schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Ossitussen :angry:



Die mögen wohl eher Dich nicht!


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

naja nich wirklich


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Mir gefällt sie richtig gut und ich würde nicht nein zu ihr sagen, aber heiss ist noch was anderes.


----------



## DonEnrico (25 Nov. 2013)

NEIN!Natürlich nicht!


----------



## LBJ23 (25 Nov. 2013)

finde sie schon recht sexy


----------



## Dudeldu09 (25 Nov. 2013)

Ehmmmmm nein, genauso wenig wie die Bauer :-D


----------



## Erlkönig (27 Nov. 2013)

Also die Frisur steht ihr eigentlich.Ansonsten kommts auf die Kleidung an.


----------



## zool (27 Nov. 2013)

Eigentlich hübsch aber sie könnte mehr aus sich machen! Bei den Verleihungen sieht sie immer klasse aus


----------



## urgal (30 Nov. 2013)

nein, ist hasse kurze haare bei frauen


----------



## champus8 (4 Jan. 2014)

Wenn sie lacht ist doch umwerfend.


----------



## opend2 (6 Jan. 2014)

nein... ganz und gar nicht!


----------



## lausbube58 (7 Jan. 2014)

Ganz gewiß nicht.


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

es geht so ^^


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Eiskalt. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Etzel (18 Jan. 2014)

Scharf aussehen tut sie schon aber was sie macht ist langweilig


----------



## milfhunter (22 Apr. 2014)

ich find sie auch GEIL!


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Attraktiv ja, heiß nein.


----------



## DonEnrico (15 Juni 2014)

Nein, natürlich nicht!


----------



## dermarkus (28 Juli 2014)

ich finde die richtig attraktiv


----------



## hasil (14 Sep. 2014)

Inka strahlt Erotik und Sex aus. Also ist sie heiß!


----------



## goraji (14 Sep. 2014)

Heiß nicht, aber auch nicht so schlimm wie z. B. Sonja Zietlow...bei der kriege ich das kalte K.....!


----------



## Fuchs2010 (14 Sep. 2014)

Man konnte sich am 13.09.14 an ihr verbrennen oder auch blind werden!


----------



## Weltenbummler (14 Sep. 2014)

Inka ist eine sehr entzückende Traumfrau.


----------



## glpsy (14 Sep. 2014)

Seid "Sing wie Dein Star" .. ja ^^


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Sep. 2014)

ich finde sie absolut langweilig, mich törnt sie jedenfalls nicht an


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

Bis zur letzten Woche hätte ich gesagt nein, aber nach den neusten Bildern muss ich nochmal meine meinung überdenken


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

nix für mich!


----------



## Kuhlmann (18 Sep. 2014)

Die Show war gut °°


----------



## klisse (18 Sep. 2014)

urgal schrieb:


> nein, ist hasse kurze haare bei frauen



Ist bei mir genau anders herum. Nicht, dass ich lange Haare hasse. Nein. Aber ich find Frauen mit kurzen oder abrasierten Haaren meistens extrem attraktiv und reizvoll.

Alina Süggeler
Sinhead O'Connor
Demi Moore
Gail Ann Dorsey

Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.

Um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen: ja, auch und gerade mit den kurzen Haaren.


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Sie ist sympathisch, aber nicht unbedingt heiß ^^


----------



## pisano97 (14 Apr. 2015)

Ich find sie für ihr Alter noch sehr heiß


----------



## Fuchs2010 (22 Apr. 2015)

Ein ganz klares: Ja!


----------



## toerfer (13 Mai 2015)

man muss sie mögen und ich finde sie sexi


----------



## peter382 (27 Nov. 2019)

nette titten


----------



## teddy05 (27 Nov. 2019)

Auf jeden Fall Be(i)schlafbar.


----------



## Harry4 (27 Nov. 2019)

ich finde Sie auch sehr anschauungswürdig...


----------



## milfhunter (7 Nov. 2020)

Im richtigen Outfit auf jeden Fall, besonders mit tiefem Dekolleté!


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

nicht mein fall, der bubenschnitt


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

mit kurzen Haaren hatte ich bisher eher schlechte Erfahrung


----------



## Nylonalex786 (30 Sep. 2021)

Sieht gut aus und ist sympathisch. Aber „heiß“ sieht sie nicht unbedingt aus. Früher hat sie mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Ehr nicht, der Haarschnitt spielt hierbei eine große Rolle.


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Nein


----------

